# חווה / משק



## albondiga

Another one: What's the difference between *חווה* and *משק*?  Both seem to mean "farm"; are they different types of farms?


----------



## scriptum

*חווה* "farm"
*משק*  farm;economy, household, husbandry, hearth, etc.


----------



## cfu507

Hi,
There is a difference between these two words.
Meshek is the land that you have in moshav (cooperative settlement in Israel).
Hava is a land that you have outside of any kind of settlement. Like Ariel Sharon's farm. It is isolated (there is nothing around it).


----------



## albondiga

Thanks... Are these words related to any other words by having the same root?  That might help me understand the distinction better...


----------



## scriptum

albondiga said:


> Thanks... Are these words related to any other words by having the same root? That might help me understand the distinction better...


If I am not mistaken, both חוה and משק are biblical hapax legomena, unrelated to any other word.
I think the main difference between them is that משק is not necessarily a land, while חוה is always an agrarian property.


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> If I am not mistaken, both חוה and משק are biblical hapax legomena, unrelated to any other word.
> I think the main difference between them is that משק is not necessarily a land, while חוה is always an agrarian property.


 
What do you mean משק is not necessarily a land? It is a land that you have if you live in מושב. You might also have there henhouse, stable...


----------



## scriptum

cfu507 said:


> It is a land that you have if you live in מושב.


משק הבית 
משק החשמל
משק המים
משק המדינה
etc. etc.
In all these, and many other cases, משק doesn't mean "land".


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> משק הבית
> משק החשמל
> משק המים
> משק המדינה
> etc. etc.
> In all these, and many other cases, משק doesn't mean "land".


 
Got it! I didn't think about these contexts. Thanks


----------



## albondiga

scriptum said:


> משק הבית
> משק החשמל
> משק המים
> משק המדינה
> etc. etc.
> In all these, and many other cases, משק doesn't mean "land".



Oooh... would you mind explaining what these expressions mean?


----------



## Nunty

scriptum said:


> משק הבית
> משק החשמל
> משק המים
> משק המדינה
> etc. etc.
> In all these, and many other cases, משק doesn't mean "land".





albondiga said:


> Oooh... would you mind explaining what these expressions mean?


משק בית is housekeeping
משק החשמל electricity infrastructure (not sure about that one)
משק המים the same, but with water (not sure here, either)
משק המדינה the national economy

We also have עובדי משק in a hospital, for instance, who are the people who keep the physical plant clean and functioning.


----------



## cfu507

Nun-Translator said:


> משק בית is housekeeping
> משק החשמל electricity infrastructure (not sure about that one)
> משק המים the same, but with water (not sure here, either)
> משק המדינה the national economy
> 
> We also have עובדי משק in a hospital, for instance, who are the people who keep the physical plant clean and functioning.


 

I would translate:
משק החשמל: electric system 
משק המים: water system​


----------



## albondiga

OK, the distinction is a bit clearer now... thanks!


----------



## Gadyc

משק has an economical consonance. 
It says, when agriculture was one of the main economical branchs in Israel, Kibutz and moshav were "the meshek". And the word משק remained for all agricultural farms.
That explains all the other משקים mentioned.
Agree with Nun, משק חשמל  is infrastructure from its economic point of view.
עובדי משק - means עובדי משק בית - another way to say logistic workers, the hospital housekeepers.
חווה  - is farm.


----------

